# hair cut ideas



## Alexa (Apr 14, 2005)

okay girls! im getting my hair cut tomorrow. mostly my split ends need to be cut off but i also want a change. im going out my hair so dont say 'GO SHORT!' cuz knowing me i will and then cry hahaha. here's a pic of my hair now.







it's pretty much that length all around with bangs grown out to my nose which i push to the side.

any ideas? ;[


----------

